# Custom Logo for Watch Face



## A.Russell (Aug 13, 2011)

I want to create a custom logo in raised shiny metal (the same kind of material used for index markers) to adhere to a watch face. 

This would be a one-off. Where would I go to get such a thing made, and what do you think it would cost?



Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## A.Russell (Aug 13, 2011)

Someone must know how to do this. I've seen someone customise a Hamilton Fieldmaster into a Syler watch from the TV series Heroes. 

Am I in the wrong forum?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dagoberg (Nov 5, 2007)

You are probably in the right forum, but the right person haven´t read your post yet. Give it some time, and he/she will turn up 8o)

Oskar


----------



## Archer (Apr 23, 2009)

A.Russell said:


> I want to create a custom logo in raised shiny metal (the same kind of material used for index markers) to adhere to a watch face.
> 
> This would be a one-off. Where would I go to get such a thing made, and what do you think it would cost?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


If you are looking to have a custom made applied marker for a dial, to get one made that is a one-off, your best bet is a jeweler/goldsmith who can make one for you. They may even be able to help you attach it to the dial.

Cheers, Al


----------



## A.Russell (Aug 13, 2011)

Thank you, I'll try that. I know a goldsmith who makes custom jewellery, perhaps he can do silver, too.

Today, I looked into foil embossing, though for the cost of the minimum quantity made it more expensive than I think the goldsmith's making fee will be.


Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry Hatem (Sep 28, 2006)

A jeweler should be able to help you with your DIAL!!!!! it's not a face! Where are the eyes and mouth? Whew - I feel better now;-) Humor implied it's a personal nerve you struck ;-)


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

watchdials.com

Watchdials.com


----------



## limit (Dec 20, 2010)

If you are handy with computer graphics try shapeways. I had a customer request his initials to be placed on the deployment clasp and it came out fairly well.

Shapeways | Passionate about creating


----------



## clock40man (Nov 2, 2009)

I don't know for sure, but International Dial may be able to do the work.


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

I wonder if the OP ever got his custom work done.

I have a Swatch watch that I'd like to customize, by simply putting a special emblem over the Swatch name. WatchDials looks like a plausible agency, as they don't seem to require a minimum for logos like many others do, but I get the impression that they're probably quite expensive. Has anyone here ever used them before?


----------



## CRiTA thee WiSe Wiz (Dec 9, 2013)

There is a store on ebay that actually can make your own logo emblem so you can place where a companies logo would go ,i actually need to order a few my self. They offer 5 perfected logos and 10 for practice for around $100-$120 i believe. Only problem is there away rite now and return on feb-21-2014. i can't be 100% positive they even carry it any more but the last time i checked when they where open they did. They supply a lot of watch movements and parts like dials ,blank cases, and all sorts of things to build your own custom watch's.

This is the link to there store.

SWISS-MADE-TIME


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra (Nov 24, 2013)

You could try and find a scalemodeller with etching tanks.. or.. have a logo lasercut out of sheetmetal of some kind?.


----------



## M.Stanton (Aug 30, 2013)

Arie Kabaalstra said:


> You could try and find a scalemodeller with etching tanks.. or.. have a logo lasercut out of sheetmetal of some kind?.


I'm not sure how the watch manufacturers do it, but I think what you would be looking for is someone who has a fairly high-powered YAG laser. CO2 lasers produce a wavelength of infrared that simply reflects off of bare metals, which means that you can only etch metals, and only if you coat the metal's surface with a substance that absorbes the proper wavelength of light. The way I understand it, YAG lasers can cut/etch metals without any special treatments.

I was googling about to try to make sure my information is correct, and I found this website:
https://www.mjsa.org/publications_and_media/tech_sheets/laser_cutting_jewelry

I do not know these people, nor have I ever tried to do business with them, so I can't make any recommendations, but a couple of different companies are mentioned that do monogram work in gold, silver, and stainless steel, so this might give you a place to start looking.


----------



## Somewhere else (Feb 17, 2006)

I sometimes think that watch makers live in Skinner boxes and are totally isolated from the world. the ability to make a logo watch size or symbol or whatever you want is part of the standard vocabulary of competent hand engravers. Go over to any engraving forum on the net, and there are three or four of them and you will soon find fellows doing extremely intricate work at a surprisingly small scale (they usually work under microscopes) day in and day out. There's a huge demand for hand made rodeo buckles and these are all covered with script, some of it below the size of watch numerals. It's all made by hand and all perfectly and professionally made.

By the way, a number of engravers have done very complex engraved watch cases and dials, so I don't think you'll have the least problems finding someone to talk to who can do it for you.


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Researched the shape ways suggestion above because it involves 3-d printing. Don't know how cost effective it is but 3-d printers are THE game-changer for one-off capability.


----------



## abo_hosni (Mar 4, 2012)

egoLogo Home » egoLogo


----------

